
Couchio - NoSQL is About Choice - jchrisa
http://blog.couch.io/post/511008668/nosql-is-about
======
timf
Would have liked it better if the comparisons paragraph starting with "At this
point" was toned down. For example, others do REST _and_ binary protocols.
Cassandra and HBase both do replication without SPOF. etc.

